# Good material for a bullwhip



## PhotonGuy (Jan 16, 2015)

Lots of bullwhips are made with cow hide but I heard that for a really good bullwhip it should be made with kangaroo hide. Is kangaroo hide really better? How about other materials? Anybody know much about bullwhips?


----------



## Pittsburgh Arnis (Jan 25, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lots of bullwhips are made with cow hide but I heard that for a really good bullwhip it should be made with kangaroo hide. Is kangaroo hide really better? How about other materials? Anybody know much about bullwhips?



That is an interesting question.  I suspect that both the choice of material and construction methods play a role in making good bullwhips.  Recently I watched a YouTube video that used paracord to make a whip with surprisingly good results.


----------



## elder999 (Jan 25, 2016)

PhotonGuy said:


> Lots of bullwhips are made with cow hide but I heard that for a really good bullwhip it should be made with kangaroo hide. Is kangaroo hide really better? How about other materials? Anybody know much about bullwhips?



Kangaroo hide is better than steer hide, but nylon is a good alternative, especially for beginners: it's cheaper, works better wet, doesn't mildew, requires no special care or breaking in, and is somewhat cheaper, though a well made nylon whip can be pretty costly.....there are a variety of online resources for whips and whipmaking....I'd recommend getting instruction, though, and going with what the instructor recommends in turn....


----------

